# Linux Mint: Wechsel von NVidia auf AMD Grafikkarte



## DIY-Junkie (29. November 2020)

Guten Abend,
ich möchte meine Grafikkarte wechseln. Mein Betriebssystem ist Linux Mint 20 MATE, mit dem Kernel 5.4.
Aktuell werkelt noch eine Nvidia GTX 980 darin, mit dem Treiber 455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1
Ich würde gern wissen, worauf ich beim Wechsel der Karte achten muss.
- Wie sieht es mit Treiberdeinstallation aus?
- Welchen Treiber soll ich dann für die AMD-Karte nutzen?
- gibt es sonst noch etwas wichtiges zu beachten?

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es MESA und AMDGPU? Habe auch was von AMDVLK gelesen. Irgendwie blicke ich da nicht durch.
Bitte helft mir


----------



## Xanbor (29. November 2020)

Ich glaube, unter






						LMU - Das Hilfe Forum für Linux Mint
					

LMU - Das Hilfe Forum für Linux Mint



					www.linuxmintusers.de
				




kann dir schneller geholfen werden


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. November 2020)

Der proprietäre nvidia-Treiber muss auf jeden Fall deinstalliert werden.
Zeige 
	
	



```
dpkg -l |grep nvi
```


----------



## DIY-Junkie (29. November 2020)

Ok, hier der output von dpkg -l | grep nvidia

ii  libnvidia-cfg1-435:amd64                      455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        Transitional package for libnvidia-cfg1-455
ii  libnvidia-cfg1-455:amd64                      455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        NVIDIA binary OpenGL/GLX configuration library
ii  libnvidia-common-435                          455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             all          Transitional package for libnvidia-common-455
ii  libnvidia-common-455                          455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             all          Shared files used by the NVIDIA libraries
ii  libnvidia-compute-435:amd64                   455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        Transitional package for libnvidia-compute-455
ii  libnvidia-compute-435:i386                    455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             i386         Transitional package for libnvidia-compute-455
ii  libnvidia-compute-455:amd64                   455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        NVIDIA libcompute package
ii  libnvidia-compute-455:i386                    455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             i386         NVIDIA libcompute package
ii  libnvidia-decode-435:amd64                    455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        Transitional package for libnvidia-decode-455
ii  libnvidia-decode-435:i386                     455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             i386         Transitional package for libnvidia-decode-455
ii  libnvidia-decode-455:amd64                    455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        NVIDIA Video Decoding runtime libraries
ii  libnvidia-decode-455:i386                     455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             i386         NVIDIA Video Decoding runtime libraries
ii  libnvidia-encode-435:amd64                    455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        Transitional package for libnvidia-encode-455
ii  libnvidia-encode-435:i386                     455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             i386         Transitional package for libnvidia-encode-455
ii  libnvidia-encode-455:amd64                    455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        NVENC Video Encoding runtime library
ii  libnvidia-encode-455:i386                     455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             i386         NVENC Video Encoding runtime library
ii  libnvidia-extra-455:amd64                     455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        Extra libraries for the NVIDIA driver
ii  libnvidia-fbc1-435:amd64                      455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        Transitional package for libnvidia-fbc1-455
ii  libnvidia-fbc1-435:i386                       455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             i386         Transitional package for libnvidia-fbc1-455
ii  libnvidia-fbc1-455:amd64                      455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        NVIDIA OpenGL-based Framebuffer Capture runtime library
ii  libnvidia-fbc1-455:i386                       455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             i386         NVIDIA OpenGL-based Framebuffer Capture runtime library
ii  libnvidia-gl-435:amd64                        455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        Transitional package for libnvidia-gl-455
ii  libnvidia-gl-435:i386                         455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             i386         Transitional package for libnvidia-gl-455
ii  libnvidia-gl-455:amd64                        455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        NVIDIA OpenGL/GLX/EGL/GLES GLVND libraries and Vulkan ICD
ii  libnvidia-gl-455:i386                         455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             i386         NVIDIA OpenGL/GLX/EGL/GLES GLVND libraries and Vulkan ICD
ii  libnvidia-ifr1-435:amd64                      455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        Transitional package for libnvidia-ifr1-455
ii  libnvidia-ifr1-435:i386                       455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             i386         Transitional package for libnvidia-ifr1-455
ii  libnvidia-ifr1-455:amd64                      455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        NVIDIA OpenGL-based Inband Frame Readback runtime library
ii  libnvidia-ifr1-455:i386                       455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             i386         NVIDIA OpenGL-based Inband Frame Readback runtime library
ii  nvidia-compute-utils-435:amd64                455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        Transitional package for nvidia-compute-utils-455
ii  nvidia-compute-utils-455                      455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        NVIDIA compute utilities
ii  nvidia-dkms-435                               455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        Transitional package for nvidia-dkms-455
ii  nvidia-dkms-455                               455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        NVIDIA DKMS package
ii  nvidia-driver-435                             455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        Transitional package for nvidia-driver-455
ii  nvidia-driver-455                             455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        NVIDIA driver metapackage
ii  nvidia-kernel-common-435:amd64                455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        Transitional package for nvidia-kernel-common-455
ii  nvidia-kernel-common-455                      455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        Shared files used with the kernel module
ii  nvidia-kernel-source-435                      455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        Transitional package for nvidia-kernel-source-455
ii  nvidia-kernel-source-455                      455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        NVIDIA kernel source package
ii  nvidia-prime                                  0.8.14                              all          Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime
ii  nvidia-prime-applet                           1.2.3                               all          An applet for NVIDIA Prime
ii  nvidia-settings                               440.82-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
ii  nvidia-utils-435:amd64                        455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        Transitional package for nvidia-utils-455
ii  nvidia-utils-455                              455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        NVIDIA driver support binaries
ii  screen-resolution-extra                       0.18build1                          all          Extension for the nvidia-settings control panel
ii  xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-435:amd64           455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        Transitional package for xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-455
ii  xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-455                 455.38-0ubuntu0.20.04.1             amd64        NVIDIA binary Xorg driver


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. November 2020)

All diese Pakete müssen deinstalliert werden, bevor die neue Karte ins System kommt.

Was für ne AMD-Karte soll rein?


----------



## DIY-Junkie (30. November 2020)

Ok, das werde ich machen. Am besten geh ich dafür direkt auf "Konsolenlevel" oder (Strg+Alt+F1)?
Es soll eine RX 5700XT eingebaut werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. November 2020)

Du kannst das auch im Terminal machen, aber virtuelle Konsole geht auch.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (3. Dezember 2020)

Welcher Treiber ist dann der richtige? Ich würde auch gern undervolten/runtertakten, wenn möglich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde es mit dem freien amdgpu-Treiber probieren. Es gibt aber noch den amdgpu-pro.


			AMDGPU-PRO-Driver - Community Help Wiki


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (5. Dezember 2020)

Bei Total War: Three Kingdoms hat mir folgendes geholfen:




__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/fddt2n

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (8. Dezember 2020)

Der Wechsel ist vollzogen und lief problemlos. Vielen Dank 
Ich habe jetzt den AMDGPU Treiber installiert. Ein Einstellungsprogramm scheint es aber nicht zu geben.
Wie realisiere ich jetzt solche Dinge wie Undervolting?


----------

